# Unknown Bronze/Brass part



## Steamseadog (Apr 11, 2008)

To whom may be able to help,
I've just visited the museum in Beachport SA. They are displaying a brass valve type object which they are unaware as to what it is, how it works, and where it was made. They believe it to be from a steamship. I'm wondering if anyone in The South Australian Maritime Museum could shed some light on this object. I apologize if this has been asked of your experts before. I'll attach a photo. Please let me know if further photos are required to identify this.
Yours faithfully


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I know exactly what it is - it is a GIZMO!!

Sorry!


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Steamseadog said:


> To whom may be able to help,
> I've just visited the museum in Beachport SA. They are displaying a brass valve type object which they are unaware as to what it is, how it works, and where it was made. They believe it to be from a steamship. I'm wondering if anyone in The South Australian Maritime Museum could shed some light on this object. I apologize if this has been asked of your experts before. I'll attach a photo. Please let me know if further photos are required to identify this.
> Yours faithfully


Must be from a naval vessel - merchant ships couldn't afford all that brass


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing to do with ships.
It is a Harvey Frost vulcanising tool, missing a clamp.
They were used to repair car tyres back in day. It was used to heat the uncured repair rubber patch, under pressure from the missing clamping plate.
Fuel goes in the lower chamber and water in the top chamber. The spirit burner heats the water under pressure and when the required pressure is shown on the gauge then you have the correct temperature.
I have only ever used electric vulcanisers so cannot elaborate much more.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Brilliant! You are definitely at the top of class today! Well done.


----------



## Steamseadog (Apr 11, 2008)

Mad Landsman said:


> Nothing to do with ships.
> It is a Harvey Frost vulcanising tool, missing a clamp.
> They were used to repair car tyres back in day. It was used to heat the uncured repair rubber patch, under pressure from the missing clamping plate.
> Fuel goes in the lower chamber and water in the top chamber. The spirit burner heats the water under pressure and when the required pressure is shown on the gauge then you have the correct temperature.
> I have only ever used electric vulcanisers so cannot elaborate much more.


Brilliant answer. Many Thanks


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You're welcome, happy to help.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Mad Landsman said:


> Nothing to do with ships.
> It is a Harvey Frost vulcanising tool, missing a clamp.
> They were used to repair car tyres back in day. It was used to heat the uncured repair rubber patch, under pressure from the missing clamping plate.
> Fuel goes in the lower chamber and water in the top chamber. The spirit burner heats the water under pressure and when the required pressure is shown on the gauge then you have the correct temperature.
> I have only ever used electric vulcanisers so cannot elaborate much more.


Now that is real knowledge. Specialist subject for Mastemind - tyre vulcanisers?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Just had a quick look around the web and found these..


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Ther's always a bit leftover after reassembling.


----------



## Cay (Jun 13, 2019)

Tim Gibbs said:


> Must be from a naval vessel - merchant ships couldn't afford all that brass


Lol The older merchant ships had lots of brass on them. I sailed Engine room aboard a T2 tanker and she had plenty of brass. Now I guess if an old ? naval ship was into repairing tires it could be a ship part


----------



## Cay (Jun 13, 2019)

Tim Gibbs said:


> Must be from a naval vessel - merchant ships couldn't afford all that brass


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Brass? Even less of that actually went into our pockets as wages!


----------

